# employment visa pending



## farooqumar (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,
My "e work permit after approval" status is pending at the MOHRE website. They require attested degree certificate from (MOFA UAE) ministry of foreign affairs. My HR office is not responding to me at this issue. My question is can i apply a visit visa for UAE in this situation. Will i get it or it will be rejected.??


----------

